# Marlin



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Marlin 17hrm for sale. Model vrx-17. Includes 2 factory magazines and 100 rds of ammo (cc vmax, hornady ntx, and cci fmj)

Rifle has a black stock and is currently camo wraped that can be easily removed.

Scope and rings not included. 

$200 Located in Linden, NC near Fayetteville


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sold via other means. Please close thread


----------

